# Eastcape skiffs !!!



## Outkast1255 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just wondering what the scoop is in the East Cape Boats !! I asked around here in Louisiana and a few people was not very positive about them, does anyone own one or have been out in the shallows with one ? How good do they Pole, Float, run in a chop & how dry are they ? Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## Saltyroots4life (Dec 1, 2013)

Which model did you want to know about?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Horrible skiffs. Other skiffs to stay away from would be HB, Beavertail or any of the HPX line-up. Also Chittum, which is probably the worst skiff ever made.

I would look at Gheenoe or even an IPB/Skimmer skiff.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Chrisf on here has a new Caimen with a 60 Suzuki. He can give you more detailed info but I've been on it numerous times and have nothing but good things to say. Boat is solid, fit and finish is top notch plus, rides smooth and dry, plains instantly, poles great, hull slap is almost non existent, etc. Have also heard great things about their customer service.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

> Horrible skiffs. Other skiffs to stay away from would be HB, Beavertail or any of the HPX line-up. Also Chittum, which is probably the worst skiff ever made.
> 
> I would look at Gheenoe or even an IPB/Skimmer skiff.


Hilarious !!.. but brilliant !!  Now we know why you go by the name Rediculous. Good stuff.

Seriously Outkast.. I used to own one of East Cape's Gladesmen skiffs.   Great company.  Great skiffs.


----------



## captain._nate (Jun 22, 2012)

i have had a vantage and a vantage vhp. what hull are you interested in?


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

I guide here in louisiana, hopedale area, out of my 2012 eastcape fury. I love the boat, excellent fit and finish, great customer service, handles the rough stuff and will float in snot. Let me know if you want to check it out and take it for a spin. 
Capt. Ryan Frederic
Louisiana On The Fly Guide Service
225-205-5146


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I hear they fish really well and have come a long way from the early years. A guide friend in LA has had a gladesman and a few Caimens. His latest Caimen with a liner is beautiful, but previous ones all had issues that were more than cosmetic. A panhandle tarpon guide sent his Vantage back a few times with transom issues, then decided to switch to HB. Those are the only first hand experiences I've seen. East Cape stands by their product even with second hand owners which is unheard of. I would feel comfortable buying one, but it's a long drive to FL for repairs should an issue arise. Good Luck with the search.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

The search feature on this forum is your best friend. Grab a six pack, several hours and dig in.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Have a vantage vhp currently built.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> Horrible skiffs. Other skiffs to stay away from would be HB, Beavertail or any of the HPX line-up. Also Chittum, which is probably the worst skiff ever made.
> 
> I would look at Gheenoe or even an IPB/Skimmer skiff.



Don't forget to look for anything with a '75 Johnson hull.  There's something out there called a Boozler that I know a guy that knows a guy that saw a guy that fishes one.


----------



## jeremy5780 (May 12, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> Just wondering what the scoop is in the East Cape Boats !! I asked around here in Louisiana and a few people was not very positive about them, does anyone own one or have been out in the shallows with one ? How good do they Pole, Float, run in a chop & how dry are they ? Thanks in advance !!!


This is no fun...you have to tell us what not very positive things they said.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

> A panhandle tarpon guide sent his Vantage back a few times with transom issues, then decided to switch to HB.


His Vantage was the first one I looked at in person. It had a crack in the cap that lips over the transom, not the transom itself. While I'm not defending that crack, it's unacceptable to me, unless there was some other issue he didn't mentioned (He was very vocal about his dislikes of the boat) it wasn't a structural transom issue. He also didn't disclose that he was the second guide owner, the boat had a light lay up and it was one of the first Vantages built.

ECC was very honest about the issues on that boat, and considering it was one of the first Vantages they probably learned a few things about what an open water skiff needs to be built like.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

I just had a Vantage delivered in Feb. Love it. I was fishing in 9 inches of water for trout and then 2 hours later I was in 130ft of water off of Palm Beach catching Cobia and Tuna! I broke a hatch (my fault), texted ECC the next day and they scheduled me to take it in next week. Their service is great, boat is great, and I have nothing but positive things to say.


----------



## Outkast1255 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey Guys yeah I left some info out. I am fishing a friends of mines boat right now it a 17' Hells Bay Waterman. I love the boat !!! I am looking for something around the same . The Lostman is what I was looking at. And i don't want this to turn into a BASHING session. Just looking for Honest opinions. I had some Private Messages that were help full and some that were not. I will try to check this as much as possible, Right now my Custom fishing rod business is Backed up with about 70+ rods in for repair or total Restoration, So needless to say i am swamped. But will be checking in as much as possible. Again Guys Thanks . 

My Rod Business can be found on Facebook 
Outkast Custom Fishing Rods 
If I can help anyone out with rods


----------



## Reeves7 (May 9, 2012)

I run a 2011 east cape caimen out of chokoloskee and it's the best boat I've ever had. Super dry, quick, easy to pole and super shallow. I've ran every other boat and nothing comes close to east cape.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

> I run a 2011 east cape caimen out of chokoloskee and it's the best boat I've ever had. Super dry, quick, easy to pole and super shallow. I've ran every other boat and nothing comes close to east cape.


I'll second that and its great for hangovers


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> > I run a 2011 east cape caimen out of chokoloskee and it's the best boat I've ever had. Super dry, quick, easy to pole and super shallow. I've ran every other boat and nothing comes close to east cape.
> 
> 
> I'll second that and its great for hangovers


I can attest to this


----------



## JW34476 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm the 3rd owner of a 2007 Lostmen, and love it! (I talk with the previous owner often and he tells me he loves his new Vantage, but misses the Lostmen)  I believe it was one of the first 10 Lostmens Kevin and Marc made, its all kevlar no liner. I poles great, has tons of storage, super stable, and fishes 3 anglers easily. It can get wet and bumpy with the right wind and heavy chop, but I understand its not designed to run in bigger water and I gladly accept the trade off, my boat floats ridiculously shallow even fully loaded. I've taken it to Cocodrie, LA the last two years and made 30 mile runs one way in 20 mph winds, across Bayou Terrabonne and the south end of Wonder Lake, to get to the marshes of Pointe Aux Chenes WMA. We got wet but wasnt worried a bit about the boat being able to handle it. If I lived in LA, I'd probably give up an inch or two of draft and go with the Fury to get better open water comfort. If youre seriously interested in any of the ECC line, get with Kevin or Marc w/ ECC and they can hook you up with an owner or guide in LA. Go fish on one then decide, I bet you'll end up getting one! Hope this helps.


----------



## Outkast1255 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello Everyone !!! Been a while since i have been on I am loving all the input on the East Cape. Over the past couple of weeks i have been in school getting my 6 pack and i upgraded to a 100 ton master. Then i went to Grand Isle for a couple of days trying to Relax and get in on the Big Speck run in the surf. The only thing running in the surf was a few Big sharks. Lost a few fish on  my stringer from them taking them and swimming off. So after all that i decided to come home and get focused back on the Custom rod business. I am looking for some people in south east Louisiana that maybe will let me come looks at and maybe take me for a ride in an East cape Lostman. I am liking the Lostman and if i was to get one that would probably be the one i would purchase. So again thanks for the input and i hope everyone is having an Awesome summer !!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I love mine. The ECC crew has the best customer service I have ever experienced. I turned down selling mine twice now. But I just picked up a HB Guide and have to sell it. maybe


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> I love mine. The ECC crew has the best customer service I have ever experienced. I turned down selling mine twice now. But I just picked up a HB Guide and have to sell it. maybe


Welcome to the darkside....   [smiley=devil10.gif]


----------

